# Dometic Fridge Condensation Switch Question



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I found that I had left my condensation switch in the "on" position on my Dometic fridge since sometime last year.
I was curious if the condensation heating element runs off 110 or 12 volt or both?

Curious if I had additional draw off my batteries during my dry camping trip a couple of weeks ago while the switch was left
in on "on" postion while I ran the fridge off of propane?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I believe it is 12V


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

So, which way is the OFF position. Left or right??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

12 volts and it will kill your batteries when dry camping.

It should have a 0 and a | on it and the 0 is off.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Thanks Andy.* Glad I asked. I think I had it backwards.


----------



## pocman (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a new trailer and I can't find the switch. A friend of mine told me to turn it off as well as we do a lot of dry camping. Any idea where to look.

Thanks


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Open the door; I think it's on the underside of the freezer door. What exactly does this switch do?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ZHB said:


> Open the door; I think it's on the underside of the freezer door. What exactly does this switch do?


Since the fridges are not that well insulated the surface around the seal is normally cold and any moisture in the trailer will result in condensation on the fridge. This can lead to mold and to some people it is unsightly. Your home fridge also does this but you do not normally have control over it. The switch controls a heat strip that keeps the seal area warm.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Picture of switch. James


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

That explains why I went through my two 6V when dry camping for 3 days Memorial day weekend.

Thanks for the replies. It's easy to leave that switch on after a weekend of camping with 110V.


----------

